
Hinkley Point C is £2.2bn over budget and a year behind schedule, EDF admits - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jul/03/hinkley-point-c-is-22bn-over-budget-and-a-year-behind-schedule-edf-admits?CMP=twt_gu
======
Caveman_Coder
Most nuclear power plant construction projects have historically been over-
budget and late...pretty normal in the industry. For a fraction of the cost
and time, nat. gas generation capability can be spun up and deployed.

